# Ryobi table saw miter gauge



## Tpygott (4 d ago)

*trying to figure out a fix for my miter gauge for a Ryobi portable table saw it is super loose in the track*


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Get a punch and dimple on both edges until it snugs.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 18, 2020)

I had this same trouble with my Ryobi table saw. I wound up putting a strip of masking tape along one edge of the miter gauge bar. This wears out and has to be replaced every once in a while, but it works.

This saw was a pretty good buy, and I have gotten a lot of use out of it, but there have been a bunch of minor problems with it.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

I had a Ryobi portable tablesaw. I did actually make some stuff with it, before I bought a Bosch GTS10XC, and took the Ryobi to the dump.


----------

